# Tepic, Nayarit



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone ever heard about a city called Tepic? its in the state of Nayarit in Mexico and its really a great city. it's the capital of the state with a population of about 500,000+ people, it's pretty small and many people in Mexico have never heard of it. if you have please tell me and if u've ever visited tell me about ur experience

interesting fact: its home to the first hotel in Mexico, the "Hotel Bola de Oro"


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

yo visito en 2003, it was wonderful, I was headed to Mexico City fro Houston with my friend on vacation and I decided to stay here for a while, what a great place.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

im glad you liked it, i love that city so much, its great... 

so thats it? no one has heard of it or visited???


----------



## garyk1 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Hello Tepic*

I lived in Tepic back in the 60,s. Wont go any further un-less someones interested. Gary Knox


----------



## PavementMustard (Jan 19, 2007)

*Tepic is nice*

I was born in tepic. Im half mexican on my moms side so i have been visiting tepic during christmas every other year and i really like the city. I was there this past christmas for the first time in 6 years and since im older now (23) I started to appreciate it more than when i was a kid (during christmas all I really cared about were my toys). I didnt want to leave and I would definitley consider a move there after i graduate from college. its in a great spot too because its not far from both puerto vallarta, a great beach location, and guadalajara which has a lot of things to do.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I've never been to Tepic but it seems as a very nice place.


----------



## AleksIII (Nov 16, 2006)

I was born in Tepic and I haven't been on my city for years!! But its a really nice city to live, but it needs a little more of industry to make the city grow.


----------

